# ,  / > UW3DI >  UW3DI-2.  500 .

## R2OM

UW3DI-2. 
    .     .
     500 .   (http://www.cqham.ru/uw3dii.htm): 3-L5 -5    (). !
   "", "" ,    ,    . 
    ? ,   ?    ,    3-38 3-39.
 ,     3-11  ,   ?

----------


## R2OM

,     .
    ,   ?

----------


## R2OM

910   0,5 ,  111,34 .

----------


## 240

> ?


  L*C.   500   101300.    338  3 39  728       139 .
    !     !!!

----------

